
Ask HN: Do you use SELinux in production? - skarap
My team is working on a product (SaaS which allows one to migrate servers from one cloud to another) and we need to decide if we&#x27;re going to support servers which have SELinux enabled.<p>A couple of years ago (when 5 was most popular RHEL) almost every article and software installation manual out there started with &quot;disable SELinux if you haven&#x27;t already&quot;, but looks like in the recent years this has changed. So the question is - do you have SELinux enabled in production? Did you write a custom policy or just use &quot;targeted&quot;? Do you run your own software&#x2F;daemons in a confined domain?<p>Note: this is not a question about if SELinux is good or bad or if one <i>should</i> use it. This is about current production use.
======
CyberFonic
Still don't use SELinux. Investigated it a couple of years ago. Didn't like
Red Hat, in general, at the time. Since then have used Debian. Considering
OpenBSD as a more secure alternative, but haven't switched any servers over
yet.

